
Maily Herald – Rails open source self-hosted Mailchimp alternative - tortilla
http://mailyherald.org/
======
solidgumby
Ever had to deal with email deliverability issues? This alone is a very good
reason to go with a hosted service. The self-hosted software looks good but
I'd never touch that with a stick. There might be cases where
regulation/privacy rules makes the self-hosted system useful/required but in
all other cases, do yourself a favor and use a hosted service.

~~~
lfxx
You can still use Mandrill or Amazon SES for bullet-proof email delivery. This
gem just helps you to organize and schedule your mailings within your app.

